# pics from work



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

show us were you work .

these pic are from Stone platfrom 256 Echo .
this is some of what I do , enjoy


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

And when not at the firehall


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*Wow...Those are some great pictures. I wish i was at work to show you mine.. But im workers comp*


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

OFK every time I look at your pics I miss leavin in the woods.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

OMG Tex, your pictures made me sooo dizzy! How do you work there and not get dizzy?

OFK, those are cool pics of making horse shoes!

My picture of an office cubicle would make everyone yawn. It makes me yawn every day. This is my "work look" bahahahaha


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Very Professional looking, you clean up nice:roll:


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> Very Professional looking, you clean up nice:roll:


lol ohhh hot momma lol, awsome pics tex and ofk


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Judy, you're just beautiful!!!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

*Thats coo  Nice pics.. Love the view. I have a Desk Job. I dont get dirty lol :roll: *


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

hey dizzy Judy its just 65 to 80 feet up and a pain some time if the boat is going every were . about your job you sure look good doing what ever you do .


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Tex are you a crane operator on an oil rig? Id like to have that income!!:roll: :clap:


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

yes OFK crane op , welded ( pipe and flat ) , fitter and rigger forman.
it pays any were from 1600$ on the crane end and 2200$ on the welder / fitter end a week but I have not went out for a lil while now . I about to go back on monday so I may not be on for a while unless they have what they call open net out there .then I can use my laptop .


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

my work at raymond james financial in st.petersburg fl.... didnt have a pic of me at work so i had to copy and past some pics from online lol...
and clothes wise i wear basicly the samething judy wears...


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Cool, yeah we work in the same industry. Your building looks cool!


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

thank you :woof:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for the nice comments. I actually don't look like that anymore, though, I've chopped my hair off. :woof: Lemme see if I can get an updated pic into the Member Photo section.


----------

